# PayPal new TOS opts you into robocalls, robotexts



## mushroom (Jun 5, 2015)

Most, if not all, of us use Paypal for our mantid related purchases and sales. I dislike PayPal for a number of reasons, but continue to use it because so many others do.

Starting July 1, "You consent to receive autodialed or prerecorded calls and text messages from PayPal at any telephone number that you have provided us or that we have otherwise obtained." Plus they may "share your phone numbers with our Affiliates or with our service providers."

There is no way to opt out other than closing your account as it says in bold caps, "IF YOU DO NOT AGREE TO THE AMENDED USER AGREEMENT, PRIVACY POLICY OR ACCEPTABLE USE POLICY, YOU MAY CLOSE YOUR ACCOUNT BEFORE JULY 1, 2015 AND YOU WILL NOT BE BOUND BY THE AMENDED TERMS."

This new intrusive policy has me looking for a viable alternative, maybe Google Wallet or something else. I'd like to know what other online payment services people are using and if this concerns anyone else.


Source: https://www.paypal.com/


----------



## LAME (Jun 5, 2015)

"Plus they may "share your phone numbers with our Affiliates or with our service providers..."

Wow... -_-


----------



## Sticky (Jun 5, 2015)

I dont like the sharing my phone # part, but afew years ago, I was called by Paypal about my account. I had received a Mastercard debit card from paypal. I was making money then selling my hand made things.

They had noticed alot of buying locally with my card and called me to find out if everything was ok with my card. Did I lose it, was it stolen, that kind of thing. It was fine, I bought gas and food and other stuff with it, enjoying my earned money!

I was impressed they were paying attention to my account and gave me a call.

That sort of thing does not bother me. The phone # going to strangers, I dont think I approve. I only have a land line, no mobile phone. I have caller id, and pickup only to numbers I know.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 5, 2015)

Given the internet shitstorm that was created, I am expecting they will amend their stance and have an opt out option for those that don't want calls. I'm just going to wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## Aryia (Jun 5, 2015)

I just don't pick up any numbers that I'm not familiar with ._. or if I pick up and don't like the message I just hang up. Too many random advertisements, scam calls and such. So honestly they can do w/e they want with my phone number lol.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 5, 2015)

Agreed Aryia.


----------



## mushroom (Jun 5, 2015)

I guess I consider unwanted calls, texts, and advertisements an invasion of my privacy. Sure I can choose not to answer my phone or even not have a phone for that matter, but I would rather people respect my privacy than for me to have to alter my behavior.

Just the other day I stopped in a place to get a haircut. The first thing the girl at the counter asked for was my name and phone number. I said I only wanted a haircut she doesn't need my number. The 'manager' heard me, came over and wanted to know what the problem was. I explained there was no problem at all, I was walking by their shop, saw that there were no customers, figured I would pop in and get my hair cut. The manager explained that it is their policy to get all customers phone numbers, they wouldn't ever call me or anything, but if I want a haircut they need my number. I asked for her home number. She got all upset and said that was none of my business. I agreed 100% and left. If I was the type to lie I could have just given a phony number I suppose. I ended up going to my regular barber where they only ask if I want the usual, not an email, phone number, or even my name.

Anyway, Paypal, I transfered all funds to my bank, deleted my bank, changed my primary phone number to an online number, and tomorrow I will change my credit card to a rechargable Visa gift card. Should have done this long ago. They have been fined millions of dollars over the years for illegal practices, as recently as last month. Still looking for an alternative. Any mantid suppliers accept Bitcoin?


----------



## Bloodtkr (Jun 6, 2015)

i dont even answer a call if i know ya ; x


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 6, 2015)

mushroom said:


> Just the other day I stopped in a place to get a haircut. The first thing the girl at the counter asked for was my name and phone number. I said I only wanted a haircut she doesn't need my number. The 'manager' heard me, came over and wanted to know what the problem was. I explained there was no problem at all, I was walking by their shop, saw that there were no customers, figured I would pop in and get my hair cut. The manager explained that it is their policy to get all customers phone numbers, they wouldn't ever call me or anything, but if I want a haircut they need my number. I asked for her home number. She got all upset and said that was none of my business. I agreed 100% and left. If I was the type to lie I could have just given a phony number I suppose. I ended up going to my regular barber where they only ask if I want the usual, not an email, phone number, or even my name.


Made me think it is sort of funny I do have my hairdresser's personal cell phone number. I didn't have to give mine in return though.



Bloodtkr said:


> i dont even answer a call if i know ya ; x


Hahaha, I can be bad about that too.

Someone needs to develope the phone version of adblock.


----------



## mushroom (Jun 6, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I am expecting they will amend their stance and have an opt out option for those that don't want calls. I'm just going to wait and see how it plays out.


As Krissim Klaw predicted, PayPal, after being barraged with complaints have backpedaled and will now allow customers to opt out of robocalls. It is a convoluted process requiring contact through a webpage and a followup telephone call after you have verified your identity. They don't make it easy. I assume most people will not even go through the hassle, if they even are aware of the process. It's so much better to opt-in to intrusive and questionable policies rather than have to do a song and dance to opt out. Well, as you were.

Source: Tech Times


----------



## cuervo (Jun 7, 2015)

That is good news. I don't don't like to give my phone number also. And thanks Mushroom for taking the time to let us know about this.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 7, 2015)

Just opted out. Found this link in an article. https://stories.paypal-corp.com/home/an-update-on-how-we-contact-you

they say it's for Paypal to keep in touch with you, but I call BS. I clicked link, logged into paypal, and was given an 800 number and a passcode to contact customer service. It didn't take too long and customer service said it was removed. When you call, to avoid the virtual runaround, just keep saying "agent" for your choice.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 7, 2015)

It will give me more laughs. When a telemarketer calls me i keep them on line long as possible, act crazy and put them on hold while i quote take my pizza out real fast lol. Eventually they give up


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 7, 2015)

I have better things to do than waste a telemarketers time by wasting more of my own. Enjoy it, I guess. They probably get paid by the hour and don't care. :lol:


----------



## Aryia (Jun 12, 2015)

mushroom said:


> I guess I consider unwanted calls, texts, and advertisements an invasion of my privacy. Sure I can choose not to answer my phone or even not have a phone for that matter, but I would rather people respect my privacy than for me to have to alter my behavior.
> 
> Just the other day I stopped in a place to get a haircut. The first thing the girl at the counter asked for was my name and phone number. I said I only wanted a haircut she doesn't need my number. The 'manager' heard me, came over and wanted to know what the problem was. I explained there was no problem at all, I was walking by their shop, saw that there were no customers, figured I would pop in and get my hair cut. The manager explained that it is their policy to get all customers phone numbers, they wouldn't ever call me or anything, but if I want a haircut they need my number. I asked for her home number. She got all upset and said that was none of my business. I agreed 100% and left. If I was the type to lie I could have just given a phony number I suppose. I ended up going to my regular barber where they only ask if I want the usual, not an email, phone number, or even my name.
> 
> Anyway, Paypal, I transfered all funds to my bank, deleted my bank, changed my primary phone number to an online number, and tomorrow I will change my credit card to a rechargable Visa gift card. Should have done this long ago. They have been fined millions of dollars over the years for illegal practices, as recently as last month. Still looking for an alternative. Any mantid suppliers accept Bitcoin?


But now you have to go through the hassle of getting vendors to use things other than Paypal. Aren't you still letting them alter your behavior? Best way is just not to mind at all. Plus paypal having your phone number may not be a bad thing, they do call for security measures/seller-buyer disputes as well.


----------



## mushroom (Jun 12, 2015)

Calling me to solve a dispute is a good thing. What bothers me about PayPal is their illegal, deceptive, and their underhanded business practices. Last month they were fined $25 million, $15 million which will be reimbursed to customers. In addition to screwing over buyers, they screw over sellers too by arbitrarily freezing and withholding funds from a few hundred to a few hundred thousand dollars. If you or I did that, it's called theft and we go to jail. Maybe this sneaky thing with the robotexts and giving out your number is not a big deal. but it is _another_ thing on top of everything else. And the suggestion "is just not to mind at all" basically insures that they will continue what they have been doing, imo.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 30, 2015)

Even further back peddling on PayPals part and they will be changing their new TOS. I'm glad the masses were able to put them in their place. https://stories.paypal-corp.com/home/an-update-to-our-user-agreement


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 6, 2015)

This is a weird paypal rule.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 6, 2015)

Mantis Man13 said:


> This is a weird paypal rule.


See the post right above yours, the TOS has already been changed.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh thats good


----------



## aesculpius (Jul 17, 2015)

Just list a fax line or home number that goes to a full voicebox like everyone else does.


----------



## LAME (Jul 24, 2015)

I just received a email from PayPal:

..."In addition, the new Section 1.10(a) and 1.10( b ) makes it clear that:

We will not use autodialed or prerecorded calls or texts to contact our customers for marketing purposes without prior express written consent.

Customers can continue to enjoy our products and services without needing to consent to receive autodialed or prerecorded calls or texts.

We respect our customers' communications preferences and recognize that their consent is required for certain autodialed and prerecorded calls and texts. Customers may revoke consent to receive these communications by contacting PayPal customer support and informing us of their preferences. "


----------

